
Star Wars Awakens Trailer Takes Down All Theater Websites - bogrollben
Looks like all major cinema websites are down due to Force Awakens trailer.<p>AMC
Cinemark
Fandango
Regal<p>Anyone else having any luck?
======
drivers99
Alamo Drafthouse showed me a cached page from CloudFlare one time, an error
page another time, and a Star Wars specific site another time but part of it
("ticket droid") was still loading.

